# Ce târziu ai adormit azi, dragul meu



## Traid

Hi!

Im with a girl from Romania, and she send me yesterday this message, but i dont understand so much hehehe 


-----------------------------------------------
ce tarziu ai adormit azi dragul meu. Sa stii ca si eu m'am gandit la tine, mi'e greu sa nu te vad atatea zile'n sir, sa nu iti pot vorbi. Cred ca mi'e dor de tine si dorul asta ma face sa imi dau seama cat ai devenit de important pentru mine
-----------------------------------------------

Thank you!!


----------



## Ottilie

You fell asleep so late my dear. You know,I've been thinking about you,it's hard for me not to see you so many days ,not to talk to you. I think I miss you and this makes me realize how important you became to me.


----------



## Traid

Ottilie said:


> You fell asleep so late my dear. You know,I've been thinking about you,it's hard for me not to see you so many days ,not to talk to you. I think I miss you and this makes me realize how important you became to me.



Yeeeeeah thank you!!


----------



## Ottilie

You're welcome


----------



## farscape

Since "*dor*" and "a* îi fi dor cuiva*" can't be directly  translated in English (_I miss you_ is not *mi-e dor de tine* -  or so my English teachers taught me, *îmi lipseşti* is the right  translation), I think the verb _to long_ is more appropriate here.

I long for you and this longing makes me realise how important....

My two cents...

@ Ottillie: Kudos to you for the loud and crisp opinion on the language debate


----------



## Ottilie

A trebuit să caut ceea ce ai vrut să-mi spui,engleza mea încă e departe de a fi bună,deşi învăţ în fiecare zi. Nu am studiat engleză la şcoală,însă mă străduiesc să o învăţ aşa cum se cuvine. Mulţumesc!


----------

